# IPA



## koolkuna (5/1/17)

Okay guys tell what are the best IPA's that you have tried. Australian and imported??
I have just found my love for them after 50 years. My very first IPA was given to me at Xmas it was a Feral Hop Hog where do I go from there.


----------



## huez (5/1/17)

Akasha, Pirate Life, Murrays, Modus Operandi all do decent IPAs. Hop Hog is a shadow of its former self and i wouldn't even consider it an IPA and i don't think Feral have called it an IPA for quite some time. Start with some American Pale Ales before you destroy your palate with some serious IPAs!


----------



## LorriSanga (5/1/17)

Pretty much try anything from NZ.


----------



## koolkuna (5/1/17)

Thanks I'll start looking at them cheers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/1/17)

Brewdog Punk IPA is my wife's choice. Boatrocker is pretty decent too, especially if you live in Victoria and can get it fresh.


----------



## Motabika (5/1/17)

. Founders centennial or Bells brewing Two hearted


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (5/1/17)

Ballast Point Big Eye or Sculpin.


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/1/17)

Golden Road, Stone, Magic Rock, Lagunatis, Ballast Point, Epic, Brewdog.


----------



## Kingy (5/1/17)

Karl straus tower 10 IPA is a good one from uncle dans. Pirate life and modus operandi are killer beers. Six string dark red IPA have turned a few of my mates into IPA lovers.


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/1/17)

Oh yeah, definitely Tower Ten !!!


----------



## koolkuna (5/1/17)

Going to Dans tomorrow I'll buy a couple to try cheers


----------



## mstrelan (5/1/17)

Some good options from West Coast USA:
Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA
Deschutes Fresh Squeezed IPA
Green Flash West Coast IPA
and many more ...


----------



## rude (6/1/17)

Deshutes [emoji173]


----------



## indica86 (6/1/17)

The Hop Hog I had on tap last year was lovely.

Ballast Point Big Eye is my favourite from Dans.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (6/1/17)

I'm only fairly new to IPA's too, Alesmith from the US is pretty awesome. For something more local, another recommendation for Pirate Life and Murray's Fred IPA. If you can justify the cost, check out something like beercartel.com.au and go nuts!


----------



## Leyther (6/1/17)

Exit IPA 7% from VIC is excellent
Pirate Life IPA 6.8% (light blue can not the green session IPA) from SA is very good, the double IPA 8.8% (black can) is fantastic
From over the ditch I like the Heretic Evil Cousin (black/green can), I think this one is 7.8%
Modus Operandi Former Tenant is one of the best I tasted last year, more a Red IPA but absolutely gorgeous beer
Brewdog Punk IPA 6.2% is good but if you want Brewdogs best IPA go for the Jack Hammer 7%

And more mainstream that you will find in the likes of Dan's and relatively cheap the Hawthorn IPA 6.2% is actually not a bad drop too.


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/1/17)

Commercially the one I liked the most was Mornington Peninsula IPA. It's not a style I go and seek out but found this one to be a standout. 

The best IPA's I e had usually are home brewed by others.


----------



## Coodgee (6/1/17)

Depends how fresh they are. I really like fixation ipa because it's usually very fresh


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

Looks like some serious beers on the list I have to try Gauge Roads IPA what's that like ?


----------



## tj2204 (6/1/17)

koolkuna said:


> Looks like some serious beers on the list I have to try Gauge Roads IPA what's that like ?


If you're going Gage Roads then Little Dove is the beer to go for.


----------



## Leyther (6/1/17)

koolkuna said:


> Looks like some serious beers on the list I have to try Gauge Roads IPA what's that like ?


The sleeping giant isnt actually too bad, wouldn't be a patch on some of the others mentioned here, but for cheap run of the mill IPA its ok, quite bitter and not as hoppy and fresh as some of the others mentioned.

Gage Roads Single Fin is a nice drop but more of a summer ale.


----------



## Leyther (6/1/17)

Coodgee said:


> Depends how fresh they are. I really like fixation ipa because it's usually very fresh


 I agree, another very good one for the list, and agree on the freshness too.


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

Looking like a big weekend coming up. I'm going to buy a mixed dozen. Keep the suggestions coming [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## Meddo (6/1/17)

Fortitude ANZUS IPA if you can get it, also seconding the Fixation and Hawthorn Australian IPA calls.

Pernicious Weed from Garage Project in NZ is a cracker, and just had some Oskar Blues IPA from the US which uses all Aussie hops and is delicious.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/1/17)

Check out this link from crafty pint. 

http://craftypint.com/news/1293/Getting_Blind_with_Crafty_IPA_Part_II


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

Interesting article thanks


----------



## nosco (6/1/17)

Check out the date on IPAs before you buy them. Try some English IPAs too for comparison. I love both styles. The Shepards Neame IPA at Dans isnt too bad.


----------



## manticle (6/1/17)

Go sam smith's india for a tasty uk comparison.

Fuller's is also good.


----------



## Coodgee (6/1/17)

they're all so bloody expensive though. For a couple of 4 packs of these beers one could brew a keg full.


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

Yeah I know that's my next brew hopefully


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

I noticed the day that Dans had 4 for $20 mix and match.


----------



## manticle (6/1/17)

Coodgee said:


> they're all so bloody expensive though. For a couple of 4 packs of these beers one could brew a keg full.



Gives us an inspiration on what to aim for


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

Ooh yeah baby. Nothing wrong with trying to clone a beer. What a great hobby.


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

My inspiration is that you try a commercial beer 1st then go for your keg. And realise that your homebrew is better!! WOW. can't believe some guys pay top dollar for rubbish.


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

Anyway IPA Is on the menu at the moment.


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

What's next??


----------



## husky (6/1/17)

I find IPA's especially need to be drunk from the keg, always a bit disappointing in a bottle.
Currently in the fridge is Bridge Road Bling Bling and Kaiju Aftermath. Love these two beers and always like a few on hand to compare clones with.


----------



## nosco (6/1/17)

manticle said:


> Gives us an inspiration on what to aim for


Yeah its good research. That's what i keep telling myself every time my wallet cops a beating


----------



## manticle (6/1/17)

Got to spend money to save money


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/1/17)

Very slowly savouring a Sculpin this very moment. Yes I could have invested all that money on a truly forgettable hamburger or a longneck of VB. Call me profligate.


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

M8 you only live once. I drink quality.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/1/17)

Had Fireatone Walker Easy Jack yesterday in a bottle which was 4months out of date.

Kick arse! One day, fresh at the brewery will be worthwhile.


----------



## Motabika (6/1/17)

Tried Alesmith IPA in a can for the first time today. Classic example of a west coast IPA. Delicious


----------



## technobabble66 (7/1/17)

You San-Diego-Loving Profligate!!
Go suck on a lager! h34r:

:lol:


----------



## yankinoz (9/1/17)

The first IPA I ever had and possibly for that reason. Wow, they can do this with beer, I reacted. Years ago the brand and make, Ballantine IPA, went to that big liquor store in the sky.


----------



## swiftyb (9/1/17)

I'm really enjoying Sail and Anchor IPA... very tasty


----------



## pirateagenda (21/1/17)

My favourite is sierra nevada torpedo. It has the big hop forward taste but is much more balanced than some of the others that feel like you are drinking pine cones and grass clippings.
Seems exy at 22 a 4 pack but each beer is 2.7 standard drinks. So you only need to sip 2 and you feel like you've had a 6 pack of 150 lashes.


----------

